# help! Seachem Fluorite Fiasco



## magb321 (May 15, 2006)

Here goes my story, i bought two huge bags of fluorite for my 29 gal, washed them as the bag said and put it in my tank, filled the tank with water and everything was dusty but i didn't worry because it is normal at first and in the bag said to let it settle for 2 to 12 hours, I have already let it settle for 1 day and a half and didn't work, so i decided to do a complete water change and take the fluorite out wash it thourougly once again, put it back in but this time i put it in carefuly (thinking that the main ingredient is clay and when rubbed releases small clay particles) and when filling it i put a glass to diffuse water... and to my surprise what happens, all the top is murky once again and the bottom is crystal clear and no sign of it settling, plus I obviously have a filter, its a power head actually, which is turned off at the moment but i'm really worried that if at any case it does settle it will all go back up when i turn on the power head... 

i can see that many of you guys have fluorite in your tanks, any ideas or experiences???? i'm getting veeeeery desperate and this wasn't a cheap substrate...

please helppppp


----------



## magb321 (May 15, 2006)

:boink:


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

I had a similar problem as you when I set it up. I just let my filter run and over the course of a few days, my water became clear again. For a few months after that, everytime I would vacuum my gravel, I would get murky water, but now it is perfectly clear.

-Adam


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've used it in several tanks. If you rinse it well enough, you shouldn't get cloudy water or create cloudy water when moving plants etc.

But you need to rinse... and rinse... and rinse... 

In the end though, I've really liked the results so for me it's worth the effort.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

It requires a huge amount of rinsing. Since you already have it in the tank, here's what I would do. I assume you're setting up a new tank. Add some water and arrange your scape as you wish. Plant accordingly. Then slowly fill it up with water trying not to disturb the flourite any more than possible. Then crank up your filter as high as it will go, and be prepared to do various sponge cleanings every few hours. In 24 hours, it should be clear enough to see inside your tank. As for crystal clear water, I have found that takes longer. It's just one of those things that you have to put up with with flourite.


----------

